# Imma firin mah DEATH STAR!



## Iffy350 (Jan 27, 2011)

Self Explanatory

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73NTtRuMn3E*



Did you know Admiral Ackbar leiks Mudkipz?


----------



## Iffy350 (Jan 30, 2011)

The other thread wasn't really a duplicate. I just hate the lack of instant gratification and didn't realize that a mod had to check it before it gets posted. I never realized the FA mods were so anal about new threads.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations on discovering 4chan


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

I must be a psychic.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 30, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Iffy350 (Jan 31, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Congratulations on discovering 4chan


 You're a funny guy. Do you do stand up with that act?


----------



## Iffy350 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> I must be a psychic.


 No, just really really dumb.


----------



## Ames (Jan 31, 2011)

No.

No.

No.


----------

